
Ask HN: Is there any particular reason to go for SSL EV Certificate? - anilshanbhag
After the latest Symantec incident, I was left wondering if there is any real benefit getting one of their fancy certificates. Their Extended Validation certificates cost ~ $1000.<p>I looked around and most consumer sites, even ones that accept payment like Amazon don&#x27;t. However most banking firms and payment processing firms like Stripe and Paypal do. If someone could shed light on the added real benefit, that would be great.
======
stephenr
EV means the visitor gets assurance about the __organisation __they 're
connected to, rather than the __domain __they 're connected to.

I suggest you look at [https://certsimple.com](https://certsimple.com) \- 1/4
the price you mentioned.

------
VeronicaHadley
EV Certs help websites to enable green bar in the browsers with company name
and address. Giant companies with higher amount of traffic prefers to get EV
for eminent assurance. If you are using third party payment portal on your
site still you should enable SSL to protect login, address, credit card data,
etc. I get certs using coupons [https://www.cheapsslcouponcode.com/coupons/ev-
ssl-certificat...](https://www.cheapsslcouponcode.com/coupons/ev-ssl-
certificates) which always helps me to save bucks.

